# its official we are coming



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

I have booked the one way tickets for Aug 11th 2009 ,coming over in May for a week to secure the house and sort out the schooling for the 3 kids aged 6,12 and 13.
I would love to hear from anyone else also making the move this summer and to see if there is anyone wanting to share a container or that they have had a really good quote from a removals company. I have had a few quotes but i am still undecided whether to go the whole hog get a container and bring all my stuff or go for fully furnished ( do you get everything you need right down to pyrex dishes and and iron?) 
what are your general feelings which is more cost effective and easier?
all thoughts welcome Thanks Carol


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hi Carol,
Furnished accommodation varies from property to property as to what is included. Some include everything and some very little. I recommend that, if you decide to go with furnished, you ask the owner for an inventory of what is included. They should be able to provide one. You can expect to get an iron but possibly not all the pyrex you have at home!

When we were deciding what to bring and what not I sorted out my things into piles of what I could not live without and what we could not afford or would not be able to replace, what I was happy to get rid of and what I could not decide about. 

I would say the decision as to what to bring depends on how long you are coming for and whether you will keep a place in England. If you have a place in England you should be able to leave things behind and your choice is down to what you will need. If you won't have a place in England and you are coming permanently then the question is what can you not live without.

Personally I brought only what I had to. I am always finding things that I need and can't get at a reasonable price over here! But then there are also things I don't use and could have got rid of.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks Babs


----------



## teandto (Jan 6, 2009)

my apartment is supposed to be fully furnished but is actually far from it, so as advised try to get an inventory of what you will get.

Luckily I knew the previous renter of mine and bought the rest of the items from her as she had bought them here and was returning to the uk. 

just as an example the only things in my "furnished" apartment which belong the owner are the 3 peice suite, dining table and chairs, fridge and oven, 2 twin beds (in a 2 bedroom apt) and 7 plastic patio chairs. erm....I think thats about it. 

I bought from the prvious owner all her kitchen ware including the kettle, toaster, microwave, cutlery, crockery etc. a double bed, coffee table and beside and wall units, along with many other smaller items. I was lucky I was able to do this and to buy all the things which were missing would have been quite expensive.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

teandto said:


> my apartment is supposed to be fully furnished but is actually far from it, so as advised try to get an inventory of what you will get.
> 
> Luckily I knew the previous renter of mine and bought the rest of the items from her as she had bought them here and was returning to the uk.
> 
> ...



Fully furnished usually means the basic furniture and white goods and usually curtains or blinds as well. Only if it is described as fully furnished and equipped can you expect all the other items.
Sometimes you will find that there is a extra stuff that has either been provided by the owner or been left bhind by previous tenants but is best to always expect only the basics.


Veronica


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

carolegan said:


> I have booked the one way tickets for Aug 11th 2009 ,coming over in May for a week to secure the house and sort out the schooling for the 3 kids aged 6,12 and 13.
> I would love to hear from anyone else also making the move this summer and to see if there is anyone wanting to share a container or that they have had a really good quote from a removals company. I have had a few quotes but i am still undecided whether to go the whole hog get a container and bring all my stuff or go for fully furnished ( do you get everything you need right down to pyrex dishes and and iron?)
> what are your general feelings which is more cost effective and easier?
> all thoughts welcome Thanks Carol


Good luck with your move hope all goes well for you. What part of Cyprus are you moving to? My family and I hope to move out in Aug to but with my husband following at a later date


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Good luck with your move hope all goes well for you. What part of Cyprus are you moving to? My family and I hope to move out in Aug to but with my husband following at a later date


Hi We are hopefully moving to Peyia near paphos. My husband will be living between the Uk and there so we might be in the same boat !!!


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

*wow..wish i could do the same.*



carolegan said:


> I have booked the one way tickets for Aug 11th 2009 ,coming over in May for a week to secure the house and sort out the schooling for the 3 kids aged 6,12 and 13.
> I would love to hear from anyone else also making the move this summer and to see if there is anyone wanting to share a container or that they have had a really good quote from a removals company. I have had a few quotes but i am still undecided whether to go the whole hog get a container and bring all my stuff or go for fully furnished ( do you get everything you need right down to pyrex dishes and and iron?)
> what are your general feelings which is more cost effective and easier?
> all thoughts welcome Thanks Carol


hi carol, well done, i wish i could find the guts to up and go, i have 3 children, 11,7 and 6, im desperate to move to cyprus, ive sold my house and could go this summer, have you decided what school to put your children in,state or private? do you have or need to get a job in cyprus, where are you living now? uk? i know im asking alot of questions, maybe i'll pack up and share that container with you? look forward to your reply, from claire in wales...


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

andrew-roper said:


> hi carol, well done, i wish i could find the guts to up and go, i have 3 children, 11,7 and 6, im desperate to move to cyprus, ive sold my house and could go this summer, have you decided what school to put your children in,state or private? do you have or need to get a job in cyprus, where are you living now? uk? i know im asking alot of questions, maybe i'll pack up and share that container with you? look forward to your reply, from claire in wales...


Hi My husband has a job in the Uk that he can do via the internet and then go back every 5-6 weeks or so to make sure everything is ok. I am a qualified florist so I am hoping to get some work out there. I have appointments at the International school of Paphos and the Institute of st George next week to get the places sorted for my 11 and 13 year olds then once we have signed up for the rented house we hope to find next week hopefully in peyia we will get my youngest into a local greek primary school we have to do all this next week then come back till Aug . bite the bullet the Uk has had it for me . best of luck with whatever you decide to do


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi carol, well done, i wish i could find the guts to up and go, i have 3 children, 11,7 and 6, im desperate to move to cyprus, ive sold my house and could go this summer, have you decided what school to put your children in,state or private? do you have or need to get a job in cyprus, where are you living now? uk? i know im asking alot of questions, maybe i'll pack up and share that container with you? look forward to your reply, from claire in wales...


Hi Clare
I am hoping to move out in Aug what part of Wales are you from I am from North Wales


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

carolegan said:


> Hi We are hopefully moving to Peyia near paphos. My husband will be living between the Uk and there so we might be in the same boat !!!


Yes it sounds like we maybe in the same boat I have decided to put my daughter who is 12 into Emba high School and we will be living in Peyia area. St George is very small little Bungalow I have seen it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi My husband has a job in the Uk that he can do via the internet and then go back every 5-6 weeks or so to make sure everything is ok. I am a qualified florist so I am hoping to get some work out there. I have appointments at the International school of Paphos and the Institute of st George next week to get the places sorted for my 11 and 13 year olds then once we have signed up for the rented house we hope to find next week hopefully in peyia we will get my youngest into a local greek primary school we have to do all this next week then come back till Aug . bite the bullet the Uk has had it for me . best of luck with whatever you decide to do


Hi Carol,
If you get palces for you children in St George institute then peyia is a good choice of place to live but if you get places in the International school you would be better off on the other side of Paphos as it is quite a trek from Peyia to the international school. Tremithousa, Mesa Chorio, Mesogia, Konia, Anavargos of even Geroskipou would be better or even the universal area of Paphos or tombs of the kings road.

Regards Veronica


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

carolegan said:


> Hi My husband has a job in the Uk that he can do via the internet and then go back every 5-6 weeks or so to make sure everything is ok. I am a qualified florist so I am hoping to get some work out there. I have appointments at the International school of Paphos and the Institute of st George next week to get the places sorted for my 11 and 13 year olds then once we have signed up for the rented house we hope to find next week hopefully in peyia we will get my youngest into a local greek primary school we have to do all this next week then come back till Aug . bite the bullet the Uk has had it for me . best of luck with whatever you decide to do


hi, thanks for your reply, can i ask how much it costs for private schools as i have no idea, maybe i could just put my 11 yr old in a private school, do they stay in primary school until they are 12 in cyprus do you know? what is peyia like?ive heard alot of expats live there...


----------



## andrew-roper (Oct 4, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Hi Clare
> I am hoping to move out in Aug what part of Wales are you from I am from North Wales


hi cherie, i'm from south wales, have you made any plans for moving or are you still undecided, have you got children?


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

andrew-roper said:


> hi cherie, i'm from south wales, have you made any plans for moving or are you still undecided, have you got children?


Hi
I have decided to move to Cyprus to live hope to move July/Aug with my husband following. I have three children my eldest will only be moving if he gets his football trial for a football team in Peyia he is 23 years my middle son is nearly 17 years he will be moving and working with us and Mia is the only one who will be going to school she is just 12 years. I wont put her in private school as I feel she will need to mix with greek children aswell as english as the greek schools have alot of english in them plus the international schools are very expensive and she will get a good education in a greek school
From Cherie x


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Carol,

We went down the sell everything and rent fully furnished route, it cost us a fortune in the end and I still miss all my stuff. We got an inventory but when we moved in we realised all the dishes were chipped and missmatched as was the cutlery, the two knive were blunt and there were loads of things we hadn't even thought of, such as CD/ipod player and a load of electrical equipment that we ended up going and buying again. Most things, especially electrical goods are much more expensive here. Definitely buy electric blankets in the UK and bring them with you, you will need them in the winter. As an example, a double electric blanket costs about £20 in the UK and 90EUR here. We spent over 800 EUR on Christmas Decorations and that was just the tree and decorations for it! There were no bed linen or towels or bath mats.... oh the list goes on.

If I was going to do it all again I would get a container and ship my car in it and all my furniture, electrical goods and personal belongings. We would have saved a fortune. Cars here are redicuously expensive and you don't have to register your car immediately I you bring it in a container. Oh and you will be paying 2-400 EUR a month more for a furnished rent, it really isn't worth it for someone elses second hand furniture.

From one who's been there? Pay for the container, you will have no problem filling it and will save thousands in the long run.


----------



## Lazer (Feb 11, 2009)

*Container or not, that is the question...*



Arranexpat said:


> We went down the sell everything and rent fully furnished route, it cost us a fortune in the end and I still miss all my stuff...
> From one who's been there? Pay for the container, you will have no problem filling it and will save thousands in the long run.


Well, you've really got me thinking now. We were planning to buy a car once we got over there and leave the bulk of our things here, just filling a few boxes to bring by plane. However, this week I contacted a couple of local letting agents and both said it's easier to let a house unfurnished than full of furniture. Also tenants might not look after our furniture very well. So now I'm wondering whether we should go for it and bring it all over on a container. It would certainly feel more like our home if we did that. I suppose we would eventually recoup the cost of the shipping in the money saved on unfurnished monthly rental.

As for the car, our current one is an old banger really, on its last legs.  We would like to buy a newer car for Cyprus and will seriously consider doing that here now after what you've said. Cars are quite cheap in Yorkshire, just need to make sure it's got efficient air con though.

L


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi to all those who replied, we ended up placing all 3 children into a small independant school in Emba run by a couple, their fees are very reasonable compared to both the American and International schools ( where you even have to buy two sets of uniform per year summer and winter) and have ended up renting a villa in peyia panarama with a view of the sea on one side and the mountains on the other lovely. As i sit here at home surrounded by boxes etc i cannt wait to get over there and start our new life , keep in touch


----------



## bert (Mar 23, 2009)

carolegan said:


> I have booked the one way tickets for Aug 11th 2009 ,coming over in May for a week to secure the house and sort out the schooling for the 3 kids aged 6,12 and 13.
> I would love to hear from anyone else also making the move this summer and to see if there is anyone wanting to share a container or that they have had a really good quote from a removals company. I have had a few quotes but i am still undecided whether to go the whole hog get a container and bring all my stuff or go for fully furnished ( do you get everything you need right down to pyrex dishes and and iron?)
> what are your general feelings which is more cost effective and easier?
> all thoughts welcome Thanks Carol


Hi Carol,
We are moving out at the end of november.Looking to rent around Chloraka or Kato.Just in the process of getting quotes for moving all our belongs or just bare minimum-depends on the price!.Hope everything goes ok.Let me know how you get on.

Regards
Donna


----------



## Shirley77 (Jun 3, 2009)

carolegan said:


> Hi to all those who replied, we ended up placing all 3 children into a small independant school in Emba run by a couple, their fees are very reasonable compared to both the American and International schools ( where you even have to buy two sets of uniform per year summer and winter) and have ended up renting a villa in peyia panarama with a view of the sea on one side and the mountains on the other lovely. As i sit here at home surrounded by boxes etc i cannt wait to get over there and start our new life , keep in touch


Hi, I am new to this so hope this message gets through ok. Congratulations on making your move. Myself, my husband and our children are making the same move hopefully next year and are still unsure whether or not to put our youngest who will be 10 when we move in a Greek State School or Private School. We have found info. on the private schools but there dosen't seem to be any info. on the state schools. Did u have schools in mind before you visited or decided where to visit when you got there? We will be going over next March on holiday and would like to set up some school visits whilst we are there but don't know where to start with the state schools.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi, I have to agree with Arranexpat that shipping it all plus a car is a good idea. We got a 20ft. container and filled it up. Since then we have sold off some items as we had a lot of oversized furniture and we got almost the same price we paid for it after having used it for 5 -10 years! Compared to the US, Cyprus is very expensive for certain items. I would just find out the square meters of the property you are renting - measurements in Cyprus are from the outside walls. Also, find out if that includes verandas or covered areas. We compared US measurements which are from the inside walls and thought it would be equivalent to the home we were getting in Cyprus, but it was much smaller. Also make note of the layout as that sometimes makes a big difference too. That was the reason we had to sell some furniture - wasn't a problem though.


----------



## carolegan (Sep 1, 2008)

to all those interested in the EPEC school that my kids go to I have been told there are currently 3 places available you can email me [email protected] if you wanted to know more


----------

